# Cannondale MSRP



## lovemonkey (May 3, 2006)

I'm looking to get a road bike, and I am trying to decide between Spec. and 'Dale, the brands my favorite LBS carries. The problem I have is that C'dale doesn't list MSRP on their website, unless I've been an idiot and missed it (always possible).

So, does anyone have a good reference for Cannondale bike prices? I don't really want to go and look through brochures with my shop guy if I don't have to.


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

If you call them, they will tell you the MSRP on bikes and parts. I've done it before...


----------



## lovemonkey (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, but then I actually have to talk to someone.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Why don't you want to talk to the guy at your shop? Set a budget, go in and dicuss what you'll be using the bike for, and then test ride the specialized and c'dales in your price range.

This page has some pricing - http://www.barrbike.com/2006 Bikes and Accessories/2006_cannondale_prices.htm

It's pretty ballpark, though. I paid about $1600 for my R1000.


----------



## lovemonkey (May 3, 2006)

I don't like going in totally blind. This guy isn't broken in yet, so I feel like I need to know what I'm talking about before I get there. I don't know why I didn't google it to begin with.


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

I cannot believe I forgot to ask this, and it's the best part... watcha looking to get for a new bike???


----------



## lovemonkey (May 3, 2006)

Do you mean why? If so, then it is because I finally feel the need to have a road bike. I might even shave my legs, but I don't want to get ahead of myself.

If you mean how much, or what kind, then I think I'm looking at one of the Tiagra level bikes (105 if I can get approval from my finance dept.) I won't be sure which one untill I get a little closer to buying one, and ride a few.


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm the opposite. I just bought my first mountain bike since junior high school this spring. I really like having both types of bikes though. It gives me more people to ride with, etc...

I was just wondering what kind (model) of Cannondale you were thinking about. Good luck with your test rides and ride as many as you can. Just be careful what you test ride, I went mountain bike shopping one day and ended up ordering a second road bike!


----------



## lovemonkey (May 3, 2006)

I think it's down to the Synapse 4 and the Spec. Allez Sport Triple. I just wanted to make sure that their prices were close. I like Spec.'s saddles, but the Cannondale is prettier. It's down to the ride and fit now, but isn't it always?

What kind of MTB did you get? I'm curently lusting after the Rush, but resisting so I can get a Road bike. Mmmm...bike lust.


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

I got a 1FG and I have to say I really like having a single speed. I thought I would have trouble climbing, but I do not. It's the long flats I have trouble keeping up on... I can only spin my legs so fast!

I originally wanted a Rush 2000, but I did not want to spend the extra $$$ for a bike I will ride every 4th or 5th ride. I still drool over the one at the shop when I go in... but not this year. I have a bad case of bike lust...


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

lovemonkey said:


> I think it's down to the Synapse 4 and the Spec. Allez Sport Triple. I just wanted to make sure that their prices were close. I like Spec.'s saddles, but the Cannondale is prettier. It's down to the ride and fit now, but isn't it always?


Yeah it is. If I remember the Allez Sport right, it has racier geometry than the Synapse. Basically, I would try as many bikes as they have in your price range to make sure you get the one that fits the best of the best for you.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

The Synapse Alloy is a really nice ride. IMO, Cannondale makes the best aluminum frames in the biz. It is much nicer than the Felt F75 that I recently rode (much smoother, more neutral), and the frame is significantly lighter too. The great thing about Cannondale is that, with most of their lines, the low-end bikes share the frame with the high-end models. It doesn't matter if you buy a Rush 400 or Team Replica: you are getting the same frame. The CAAD8 is probably the best buy in a frame these days: it is pretty amazing to get the same frame that Cunego won the Giro with in 2004 on a lowly R700.


----------

